# Massey Ferguson Tractors - Ohio Auction Saturday



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's little Youtube video I just posted, look at nice Massey Ferguson tractors sold on farm auction Saturday (July 27, 2013) in north-central Ohio....including a MF 2705 for $12K:






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------

